# Large quarter round?



## cokewithvanilla (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello! I am new to routers, don't even have one, but am exploring the idea of making my own quarter round. I have an old house, and I have removed the carper to refinish the wood underneath. In one room, there are boards that are up to 1 3/4 from the wall. I wanted to get some 1 3/4 inch quarter round. This doesn't seem to exist. I called a millwork place, and they want $300+ to get me 1 3/4 quarter round (2.99/ft + 150 setup) and 7-10 business days. I figured I could get some 2x2's and round them out and call it a day. How would I go about doing this? 

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't with a router. The largest 1/4 round is 1.5" radius for a router. Any larger is too large a diameter. 1.75 would be 1.75 x 2 plus the diameter of the bearing which would be minimum .5" which would put you art 4" diameter.I have a 1.5 inch and it just fits the opening in the base of my router, a big 3.5 hp plunge.

I would also suggest that a 1.75" quarter round is going to look totally off balanced and I don't think you will be happy with the results. I would figure out a practical way of filling the gap and then use baseboard possibly with a small quarter round added on if needed.


----------



## cokewithvanilla (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

The house is 1935, so the baseboard is like 10 inches, with a quarter round cap. It looks like it originally had some giant quarter round at the bottom (from the line on the wood). The molding also has 2 pieces running through it... i can't really stack boards


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cokewithvanilla said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The house is 1935, so the baseboard is like 10 inches, with a quarter round cap. It looks like it originally had some giant quarter round at the bottom (from the line on the wood). The molding also has 2 pieces running through it... i can't really stack boards


good chance you had shoe molding at the base....
quarter round that large was probably cut on a shaper...
or it wasn't true quarter round but thumbnail..
Molding & Edging :: Edging :: X-Large Thumbnail Table Edge Router Bit - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 13143
how many lineal feet of molding do you need???
do you have a table saw???
spoke shave???
Lee Valley Tools - Veritas® Concave Spokeshave

BTW... IRL a 2x2 is 1.5 inches square on a good day...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Some pics of what you are dealing would help.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can't with a router. The largest 1/4 round is 1.5" radius for a router. Any larger is too large a diameter. 1.75 would be 1.75 x 2 plus the diameter of the bearing which would be minimum .5" which would put you art 4" diameter.I have a 1.5 inch and it just fits the opening in the base of my router, a big 3.5 hp plunge.
> 
> I would also suggest that a 1.75" quarter round is going to look totally off balanced and I don't think you will be happy with the results. I would figure out a practical way of filling the gap and then use baseboard possibly with a small quarter round added on if needed.


Yes a 1.75" radius quarter round sounds huge, it would really draw the eye I think. If it's necessary to cover a gap that large I'd go for a something with a flatter profile, like a 1x2 laid flat with a 3/4" radius on the edge.

I wonder if there's such a thing as a "one-eighth round" router bit? So you could make a large quarter-round with two passes, without the bit needing to have such a large diameter?


----------



## cokewithvanilla (Sep 11, 2014)

AndyL said:


> Yes a 1.75" radius quarter round sounds huge, it would really draw the eye I think. If it's necessary to cover a gap that large I'd go for a something with a flatter profile, like a 1x2 laid flat with a 3/4" radius on the edge.
> 
> I wonder if there's such a thing as a "one-eighth round" router bit? So you could make a large quarter-round with two passes, without the bit needing to have such a large diameter?



Problem is, the wall already has a baseboard that has accents and whatnot. Adding 2 additional pieces may attract more attention than the large bullnose. Who knows. I am selling the house. I've even considered putting 1 3/4 inch crown molding down. I just need it done.

Ill send pics as soon as I can,... it doesn't let me attach pictures in the normal way cause of post count.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

You are allowed pictures as long as they are on your computer hardrive.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

cokewithvanilla said:


> Problem is, the wall already has a baseboard that has accents and whatnot. Adding 2 additional pieces may attract more attention than the large bullnose. Who knows. I am selling the house. I've even considered putting 1 3/4 inch crown molding down. I just need it done.


I wasn't suggesting adding 2 pieces, just a 1x2 with a rounded-over edge. The same as your original idea of a rounded-over 2x2, but lower in profile, and easy to make with a normal router.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*giant 1/4 round*



cokewithvanilla said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The house is 1935, so the baseboard is like 10 inches, with a quarter round cap. It looks like it originally had some giant quarter round at the bottom (from the line on the wood). The molding also has 2 pieces running through it... i can't really stack boards


Could the missing trim have been possibly inside cornor mold.

When the enemy is with in range, so are you....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwacker said:


> Could the missing trim have been possibly inside cornor mold.


that or why not install a whole different profile as in base cap......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

found the whole profile .pdf...
lots of substitutes to pick from...
change the look.. up grade...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm wondering if what happened was that the original lath and plaster was removed, and the walls were dry-walled over the existing studs. That thickness difference, plus the original heavy base trim+quarter round, would account for the gap between the flooring and the wall surface. If the base trim _has_ been replaced than a gap that large is very strange.


----------



## cokewithvanilla (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas. Idk what is up with this house and how everything went down. The only thing I know for sure is the previous owners did everything super cheap. The cabinets have drawers that can't open cause there's another cabinet in the way, light switchs have been wired within a few feet of the lights... Anyway, I just said screw it and went to hardware store and picked up some 1 3/4 crown molding. It looks aright, except I painted it the wrong color lol


----------

